# Layout planning software for the Apple Mac



## biswasg

I wish to build a new layout. I am looking for a suitable layout design software for the Apple Mac running on OS X.

From my search I found Railmodeller, Empire Express, RailEdit and Raily which run on the Mac OSX. However, none of them permit to include track elevations. 

If anyone of you is a Mac user or could direct me to a 3D Mac based track design application which allows the use of track elevations.


----------



## CapeLIRRfan

I hear ya! I'm an OSX user also, and I'm in the early stages of planning my layout which WILL include many elevation changes and levels. I'd love something like this, too as Empire Express alone isn't going to cut it. 

-Rick


----------



## TakeFive

Railmodeller Version 4 came out in early January. It now does grades for the track and layers to separate different types of elements.

www.railmodeller.com


----------



## tworail

Can you run any of the Windows based stuff under Parallels?


----------



## Reckers

tworail said:


> Can you run any of the Windows based stuff under Parallels?


If you can, AnyRail makes a really good product with elevation. Free 50-piece demo on their site, too, that makes try-before-you-buy a real option.


----------



## SteveWoodward

I've used both Empire Express and Railmodeller, both have their place. Railmodeller 4, as TakeFive mentioned, now has some grade/3D capabilities...


----------

